# 

## UA1DJ

* !*

**  *1  2017   0.00  23.59* *UTC*        .

        Inter-Radio    DIG.               .             ,    ,
            .

     (      )        *RDA*,       ,   . :    RDA?      .

*hamlog.ru*,              ,        QSL-    .

*             ?*
*,       ,         .*        , ,   ,      .      ,      ,         :         ,            RDA.

** *!*

* ,*

*UA**1**DJ** /* *OH**5**ZZ** /* *YL**3**IN*

** *INTER**-**RADIO**,*
** *DIG**- .*

----------

